

Ask HN: Software almost done... What next? - bherms

I came up with a pretty good idea for a "startup" -- really just a SaaS application to generate some supplementary income -- and started building non-stop.  I'm a few weeks from being ready to launch -- planning to let my beta test businesses get going free while offering signup for a discounted rate -- but I don't know what steps I need to take to launch properly.  What are some necessary things I need to do and what tips/precautions do you have for me?<p>Do I need a lawyer?  Do I need to file for LLC status and open a new bank account?  I am using recurly for payments, but I know I need a payment gateway -- any tips for the cheapest/easiest way to go about this?  I was also planning on hosting on heroku for now.<p>These are just a few general questions I have for now, so feel free to offer any advice.  Thanks!
======
jasonmcalacanis
1\. You should launch at the Launch conference in Feb! :-) (see
www.launch.is).

2\. You should get a startup lawyer just to educate yourself. many will take
you on for free or for a discount. email my attorney
<http://www.fortisgc.com/joey_m_tran.html> and tell him i sent you along. he
will do it for a discount if what you're doing is credible/has potential i'm
sure.

3\. for payments most folks obviously use PayPal.... which is easy to get
setup.

~~~
bherms
I'll absolutely consider coming out to launch conf. In a few weeks I may call
to try and get in on the Shark Tank portion of twist as long as development
stays on track. Thanks for the advice, I'm a huge fan and follower of your
career!

